# Totally untapped market -



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

TimWieneke said:


> so's Charlie Sheen.
> 
> Tim


LOL


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

This thread is starting to look like a candidate for the Hard Hat Zone.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> so's Charlie Sheen


Can't knock a fella that hooked up with Denise Richards.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Never heard of her before now. Just did a google search. Ouch!


----------



## garybob (Jan 27, 2005)

*somthing for nothing---all they want is their MTV--for FREE!*



Florcraft said:


> It really has to do with self esteem.
> 
> if you think about it long enough, there really is no reason for a pro to discount his/her work, or negotiate prices, or do work for a lower pay if their self esteem is in top shape.
> 
> High self esteem = high pay - in all fields.


People who want work done for little or nothing are also the kind of people who like to try and take you to court after they refused to pay you for what work they got for almost free, they also think the world owes them for what ever reason??? --- One more thing, People who want a cheap price still want a good or perfect job and they want it done yesterday!!!!!!!! and I bet they dont go to work and tell the boss--- "sir" today, i'll work over time and for 1/2 my pay--------- as for me, I tell these kind of people, I like to eat, and my kids cant live on beer & nuts, plus my wife can and will spen money---- for me I stay FAR--FAR AWAY-----but thats just me, good luck


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I didn't read any of the replies. I did read the original message when it was posted, but Mike and I were already discussing this topic in another thread and I didn't feel the need to post my opinions twice.

As a summuary this is how I feel when it comes to marketing. Identify your target audience, then target that audience. You will have a higher return on your investment than if you target a broad audience and hope for spill over. 

Also focus on your core values as a company. If it is quality work, your adds should say that; if it is low price, your adds should say that. Don't advertise low price then try to sell on quality. You might be able to, but you will work extra hard. At the same time don't advertise quality then sell on low price. You'd be wasting money on marketing.

It doesn't matter what your target audience is. Target that audience.


----------

